# Here's Harry



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi All, I'd like to introduce 'Harry'...there will be a name change, still choosing...Harry is semi-tame at the moment, was hand fed/tamed by his breeder, but his recent owners didn't bother with keeping up with this...at just over 2yrs, he can wolf whistle, talk a _lot_, imitate the phone ringing and also says a few other garbled words...he loved the trip home and is not scared/concerned about the rest of our mob, which is great! Harry is very 'people orientated' so, I don't think getting him back to tame will be much of a challenge...I hope...his owner, also mentioned he loves vegies and fruit...gave him some oats this morning and will gradually introduce him to other food and see what he likes most...he wasn't camera shy and came right over to the front to have the photos taken...he's a wonderful addition to our family and look forward to teaching him some more phrases...Brienne and Ygrette have chattered to him through the window this morning and seemed to like it.Thank you for looking...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beautiful bird. Sound's like he will be quite the joy to have. 

I have a white faced grey boy that also wolf whistles, say's whatcha doing, and whistles a song known only to him. He can't get enough attention, and loves non stop head and face scritching. He is my number one bird buddy...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congrats on the cute new boy Susan . Can't wait to hear what his new name will be! Sounds like a great bird with lots of potential once he's tamed down again.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aw such a cute little face  looking forward to updates


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival, Susan, he's gorgeous! 
I'm glad you have adopted Harry, he seems to be a really sweet boy and will surely bring a lot of joy into your life. Best of luck with him!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow , Harry is lovely, sounds like he will settle in and become a very much loved flock member. Looking forward to hearing more about him soon.


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

Brienne said:


> I'd like to introduce 'Harry'...there will be a name change


But... What's wrong with 'Harry'? 

Sounds like a lovely bird (with such a cute face!)


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh congrats on your adorable new arrival and welcome to the Tiel Club, Susan!:clap:

Handfed tiels can be very playful, affectionate, and people friendly birds. They can also be very sensitive to their surroundings and are more easily spooked than budgies, so be sure to have a good night light by his cage. The males are very vocal, love to whistle and sing, and will often do a cute heart-wing gesture while they sing and move around like a dance. They'll do this as a mating call or trying to get your attention.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

He's adorable! I would keep the name "Harry".


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's absolutely darling!  Many fond congratulations on your newest flock member, I know he will just love being part of the crew and I definitely hope to see him around


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Susan,
Your new tiel is adorable and sounds like a very charming fellow indeed! I'm sure he's going to LOVE his new forever home. 

I'll be looking forward to hearing what new name you choose for him and hope we'll get to enjoy updates (and pictures) frequently.*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank You All very much for your lovely welcome comments/likes about 'Harry'...



> loves non stop head and face scritching


...he let me scritch his head this morning - Yay


> Can't wait to hear what his new name will be!


&#8230;am still deciding 


> looking forward to updates


 &#8230;there will be many, hope you don't get bored with them lol


> he seems to be a really sweet boy


&#8230;he is...and I don't think there will be a dull moment with him. 


> sounds like he will settle in and become a very much loved flock member


&#8230;he has acclimatised very well, I think&#8230;am amazed at his 'boldness' 


> But... What's wrong with 'Harry'?


&#8230;absolutely nothing - hubby wants to keep 'Harry', as his name, as he thinks I name all the animals, kind of weird names&#8230;he always wants to call them, Bob! Lol


> very sensitive to their surroundings and are more easily spooked than budgies


&#8230;we have him at the moment on the covered front verandah near the computer room, so he can see and hear the budgies, also lots of birds visit the trees out the front, so hoping he likes it there&#8230;when he's finished his quarantine, he will be in here with the budgies. 


> will often do a cute heart-wing gesture while they sing and move around like a dance.


&#8230;ha, looking forward to him doing his little dance 


> I would keep the name "Harry"


&#8230;it is now looking that way&#8230;he does seem to suit it! 


> I definitely hope to see him around


&#8230;I'm sure there will be lots to say about young Harry 


> enjoy updates (and pictures) frequently


&#8230;one thing Harry delights in, is having his photo taken - certainly not a shy boy 

Once again thank you...he is currently talking and whistling away


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Ooops, I think I did the quote procedure, a little wrong :S


----------

